# Steam Railways and Motorhomes



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Preserved steam locos are of great interest to me, having been lucky enough to see many of them when they were working on BR

Now enjoying motorhoming, I would like to ask members if they know of sites or permitted wild sites that are close to preserved railways as in my picture of the Swanage Railway and the Woodyhyde campsite near Harmans Cross. Combining two enjoyable passtimes can't be a crime can it?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oooo we have just been on a rally think it was called Woodthorpe but will check with him, the steam train came past all the time, got lots of great pictures. Rally was with C&CC. 

Will find out for you, lovely little site. 

Mandy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about the Llangollen steam railway here in north Wales . . .
And there is a nice little campsite at the other end of the line-right next to the station at Carrog.
http://www.stationcampsite.com/
http://www.llangollen-railway.co.uk/page.php?id=1


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Carrog looks exactly a spot-on site....thanks vicdicdoc


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

TheFlups said:


> Carrog looks exactly a spot-on site....thanks vicdicdoc


A pleasure ! 
Llangollen is worth an afternoon browse.
We have been to the Carrog campsite several times . . (And it usually rains :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Burrs caravan club site in Bury, the steam trains pass right across the back edge, so you can park up just a few feet away from the track 
Also the CL at the carriage museum at Darley dale, the peak steam railway passes behind it.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Kent and East Sussex Railway. We stayed right next to Northiam Station at Rother valley campsite at the weekend. There is also another campsite called bodiam boating. Boat trips to the castle. 
Enjoyed tea on the platform.
www.kesr.org.uk is the website for info on the railway/timetable etc

This is a lovely part of the country. The train goes from Tenterden to Bodiam Castle.

There is also another steam railway at Dymchurch


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And in Europe: the Baie de la Somme steam railway society. There are several places where vans wildcamp along the route and the aires at St Valery sur Somme and Le Crotoy are within sound of the train.

http://www.cfbs.eu/fr/

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the dubious pleasure of being a kid on Deadmans Lane, in Derby, which the knowledgeable ones will know is about as close as you can live to the carriage and wagon works of BR back in the 50s & 60s, we used the trains as dens and toys as kids, and we were all train drivers back then, those were the days, black as coal with massive grins, until we got home of course.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

The C&CC site at Bedgelert as narrow gauge rail stop on the edge of the site.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Two winters ago, I stood outside my van on the CC site at Bury. Glorious blue sky with a deep frost on the ground. Hot bacon butty with ketchup in one hand, steaming mug of tea in the other. And then, climbing the slight incline next to the site came a Black 5 in full steam drawing a rake of coaches. I experienced heaven.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

This,

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=13687

Is next to this,

http://www.lincolnshirewoldsrailway.co.uk/

Pete 8)


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

A few months ago, we visted snowdon mouintain railway, We where allowed to park in the car park opposite overnight for free.. we stayed the next day and where charged £6 for the day. The car park is locked about 2100 till 0800


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Cavick House Farm CL ( see my review on www.ukcampsite.co.uk). Is two minutes walk from the Wymondham end of the Mid Norfolk Railway.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Some brilliant suggestions there guys...thanks again to all of you. There's a couple there I probably would never have discovered myself.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have stayed on a Rally at Peak Rail at Darley Dale, Derbyshire. There is the Rally area where there is a carriage for social events and then there is another CL type site at the other end. Very enjoyable.

www.peakrail.co.uk

If you are a member of the Caravan Club, there is a site at Peterborough called Ferry Meadows that you can walk to the Nene Valley Railway. You hear the tender as it skirts the site and the smell is amazing.

Think you need to set time aside to tour the UK ha ha ha


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

This railway has a campsite very near it with a pub quite close as well.

Churnet Valley Railway

It is very near to Leek in the Peak District.

This is the campsite.

Glencote Caravan Park

Been on the railway but not stayed at the site. We did have a wander about though and it is very well cared for.

Theres also this railway.

Severn Valley Railway

This is at Bridgenorth in Shropshire which is a very pretty place anyway.

This pub and campsite is part way along it near a station. Check Google maps. Its in a great spot between the railway and the river. There's a ferry down the lane over to a pub on the other side. We haven't stayed here but its definitely on the list of places we want to visit.

The Unicorn Inn

A good thing to do so have a fab time.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Cheers thegamwellsmythes, that's good info too. The SVR is a favourite line for me and when we retire later this year we will spend some time there for sure.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's a link to all the preserved railways that may be of interest to some members.

http://www.heritage-railways.com/map.php

I've been visiting preserved railways since 2006 when I first started touring in the MH. In fact our trip out was to the Llangollen Railway, staying at Carrog Station, riding into town in the morning for breafast.

Both my wife and I have become quite addicted to the smell of steam railways. Our goal is to visit every one in mainland Britain. We have already been to over 100 in the UK and our addiction has even taken us to riding on steam railways in Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Poland.

Here's a few pics.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention my favourite railways.

Llangollen Railway
Severn Valley Railway
Keighley and Worth Valley Railway
North Yorkshire Moors Railway


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Steam*

Hi

We were at Llangollen two weeks ago but went by car. We did see the campsite at Carrog though and will use that - it looked OK.

We are just back from a trip on the Festiniog - we stayed near Colwyn Bay and caught the Arriva Train from Llandudno Jn to Blaenau. We did note another site at Bets Y Coed - it is a Morris Leisure one.

We have also been on the Keighley and Worth Valley - there is a site near Haworth and also another in Cononley near Skipton - 10 mins on the train from Cononley to Keighley

We are doing another rail tour with the motorhome in a few weeks.

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Llangollen*

Last one

Russell


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Just returned from Betws Y coed. The Morris Leisure site (called Riverside) mentioned by Russell is right next to Betws station, we stayed there. Arriva trains (diesels) run regularly between Llandudno and Blaenau Ffestiniog. Riverside is a good site but is on the pricey side. Day return with Arriva from Betws to Llandudno for 2 adults and a 13 year old came to £15 for the three of us. There is also a steam railway at Betws but it's only a miniature line, the whole ride only lasts about eight minutes (price £1.50).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

The Arriva Trains Wales line from Llandudno Jn - Blaenau is "jointed track" and as such, even the "modern" diesels (we were on a class 150) have a real "clackety clack" as they move along

It's a nice line

Russell


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

The Poppy Line here in North Norfolk has lots going on. There are plenty of club sites and smaller sites around too as well as several wild camping spots.
There is good parking in Sheringham next to the station too.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Many thanks Zozzer for the info...Your shot at Harz Brocken looks awesome...must see that, where exactly?! Also the Mayflower on the NVR...we WILL get there in 2015 for sure.

Rapide561....yep Carrog firmly on our list too...like your shot of the train crossing the road at Porthmadog, I went about 45 years ago and must re-visit as soon as we pack up work. So much to see so little time to see it all!

4maddogs...Sheringham is close to March in Cambs where we have relatives...two birds, one stone.

Wonderful stuff everyone for contributing...keep em coming.


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

We've been to the Home Farm CS at Blue Anchor Bay in Somerset a couple of times this year. The West Somerset Railway runs just behind it and there is a station a short walk up the seafront . 

There is a bigger commercial site next door to the CS if you prefer that. 

There are also 2;pubs, one next door to the CS and one a short walk away so it's a win, win situation really.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh Heaven.!
Touring the uk steam spots in the MH is one of our top treats soon.

If only there was a directory of useful sites listed for each preserved railway,...........................


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RX12 said:


> If only there was a directory of useful sites listed for each preserved railway,...........................


The beginnings of one :

HERE

G


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> RX12 said:
> 
> 
> > If only there was a directory of useful sites listed for each preserved railway,...........................
> ...


I find ukcampsites very useful for choosing a campsite near a railway.
I always travel the full length of the line so I use the map to pinpoint a site at one end or the other.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

TheFlups said:


> Many thanks Zozzer for the info...Your shot at Harz Brocken looks awesome...must see that, where exactly?! Also the Mayflower on the NVR...we WILL get there in 2015 for sure.
> 
> Rapide561....yep Carrog firmly on our list too...like your shot of the train crossing the road at Porthmadog, I went about 45 years ago and must re-visit as soon as we pack up work. So much to see so little time to see it all!
> 
> ...


The Harz Brocken is located in the Harz Mountains. We have been on it twice and I really want to go back in winter when there is plenty snow on the ground.






The photo I took was taken at a level crossing near Drei Hohne
51.767633° N 10.722072° E

We took the train from Wernigerode to the summit of the Brocken which is the highest in northern Germany.

Germany is brilliant for railway enthusiasts as many railways give you open access to all area's, even to the engine sheds and round houses and your not ripped off with the entry price.


----------

